# Switzerland Holiday



## harburner

We will be travelling in our motorhome to Switzerland at the end of July for 3 weeks. Having searched various books I am considering staying at the folowing sites. Camping Waldhort, Basel; Camping Manor Farm, Interlaken; Camping Le Petit Bois, Morges; Camping des Peches Le Landeron. Anyone had any experience of these sites, will I have to book ahead or any other suggestions?
Thanks
Harburner


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi Harburner
We toured Switzerland last year and loved it
We didnt book any sites in advance and had no problem getting on sites
We did find that they tend to pack em in tight when busy but as most sites where for only one night it was not to much trouble

Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Alan



Fatalhud said:


> We didnt book any sites in advance and had no problem getting on sites


 8O

We tried to stay in Switzerland on the way through to Italy last year, and a rather tatty site was chock-a-block when we called in (around 5pm). We were told "full - all of Switzerland is full". This was late July.

I'd either book ahead, or get to the site early, early afternoon at the latest, to make sure you can get a pitch.

Gerald


----------



## Fatalhud

Fair comment Gerald
We went early july
I didnt book because i didnt want to tie us down 
some days trips took 3 times longer than predicted because of constant stopping to take in the scenary

Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie

Fatalhud said:


> some days trips took 3 times longer than predicted because of constant stopping to take in the scenary


It's a staggeringly beautiful country. I'd love to have some time, out of season, to explore it a little more. All I've done so far is to charge from business appointment to business appointment, staring at the clock on the dash 

Gerald


----------



## 96798

Hi harburner, 

Stayed at Le Petit Bois in early June 07 very busy and not a lot of choice in pitches. Site showers and bogs only ok but the position is very good with only a short walk to Morges which is very nice with 2 supermarkets. Coop cafe is good. Plus 20min walk to railway station.

In Interlaken stayed at Lazy Rancho( about 1km from Manor Farm ) which was very good. We were given a free bus and local rail pass which I understand is given to all tourists. We stayed for 8 days and did the mountains,very expensive, and the mountain pass does not take you to the top of the Jungfrau or the Shlithorn (James Bond OHMSS), each cost another £25 each on top of the £85 each for the pass. £270 in total Dont just look at them go up them but plan it all before you go. The Swiss tourist website is useful. If the weather is right you are allowed to walk out on to the "top" of the Jungfrau a brilliant experiance. 

John


----------



## 91502

Hi
If you are nearby try Camping Lido at Lucern.
It is really friendly and a quick stroll into town.
Later in the evening the outdoor takaway and bar comes alive (but still quiet) also seemed to become the meeting place for the local Gay scene.
Not a scene I would have chosen but what a great crowd, we will go back soon.
JP


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

When travelling to Italy, I have spotted a campsite on the right hand sight as you travel past Lake Lugno. The site is right on the Lake side and there is a rail station nearby. I know this is vague, but does anyone have any ideas where it is?

Russell


----------



## eddied

*Swiss Campsites*

 Buon giorno tutti, to answer original question, have stayed at Manor Farm in the winter, but not in the summer. In the February that I was there plenty of room (chose our own pitch right by the lakeside) and excellent facilities/friendly owner.
To answer Russell's question - are you thinking of the one by Switzerland in Miniature perhaps, at Melide?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Bagshanty

We have always found Interlaken rather tacky, in comparison with the rest of the delightful country, and usually stop at one end of the lake, at Innertkirchen, where there is a small family run campsite - Camping Grund. From here there is a tram to Meiringen, with some glorious walking, including the Reichenbach falls, where Sherlock Holmes took on Moriarty, and trains to Onterlaken and Lucerne. The train to Lucerne is worth it just for the ride. Outside Meiringem it slows, picks up the rack and pinion, then takes off at abouy 30 degrees ascent, quite fast, to be followed by glorious views.

Absolutely not to be misssed is the magical Aareschlucht - http://www.aareschlucht.ch/english/einfuehrung_e.php . It is on the footpath from Innertkirchen to Meiringen.

Our photos of our last visit to the area are here: http://www.pippins.me.uk/2003/2003_switzerland.htm


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Swiss Campsites*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno tutti, to answer original question, have stayed at Manor Farm in the winter, but not in the summer. In the February that I was there plenty of room (chose our own pitch right by the lakeside) and excellent facilities/friendly owner.
> To answer Russell's question - are you thinking of the one by Switzerland in Miniature perhaps, at Melide?
> saluti,
> eddied


Eddied

That could be the one. Travelling from Bellinzona services towards Italy, pass Swiss Miniature on the left and then the motorway bends to the right. The campsite is there.

Russell


----------

